# Skid steer 3 point PTO



## mtnrat (Dec 4, 2005)

Has anyone used a 3 point pto like this?
http://www.skidsteersolutions.com/EZ_3_POINT_PTO_80_ADAPTOR_CAT_1_or_Cat_2_p/ez-3pt-80-s3.htm 
Thanks,
Sean


----------



## mtnrat (Dec 4, 2005)

Ok, looks like no one has used one. Any comments on how it might work.
Sean


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

looks like its just run off of the Hydraulic pump...not so sure I would want to be the operator though with all that stuff rotating in front of you


----------



## mtnrat (Dec 4, 2005)

No more stuff rotating around you than behind a small tractor. I don't think safety would be a problem.


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

mtnrat said:


> No more stuff rotating around you than behind a small tractor. I don't think safety would be a problem.


yea but with a tractor you're a good foot or two above the PTO. Plus the fact the PTO is driven off the transmission instead of Hydraulics on a tractor. What happens if you have a PTO attachement with Hyrdaulic couplers too?..it might make sense to buy it, but every attachement that requires a PTO to be driven also has a skid loader version of it too..such as rotory mowers and roto-tillers.


----------



## mtnrat (Dec 4, 2005)

I see what you mean. However I already have 3pt pto attatchments. I have a snow blower and a rototiller.


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

well depending upon how much it costs, i would say go for it then...the worst that could happen is you don't like it..and in that case just turn around and sell it. I wonder how good the the tiller would work ...you would have to drive forward so the tires may not get that much traction in the newly tilled soil, the blower should work fine though.


----------



## mtnrat (Dec 4, 2005)

I will most likely hold off. The light materials bucket is working so well at removing snow from my driveway(500+feet). I think I will see how it goes this winter. I live where it snows alot and have been using the blower on the back of an old ford 8n tractor. It is pretty much worn out and I had to hire a guy with a bobcat whenever the snow was very wet, or I needed to get the slush out down to the driveway surface. We often get winters like these pics. Average 15+ feet a year at the house. If i could work a cheaper way to get a blower running on the skid steer I thought I may give it a try.
Cheers


----------

